# Young bunny with scratched eye...



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi all, I have an 8 week old NZ bunny who, got a scratch, I think, to the right eye last night.  The last time this happened, the bunny was much younger, about 4weeks.  It ended up going blind in that eye.   Can I put teramyacin in this eye?  I used it on ducks, I know it’s safe for dogs and cats....the box got ruined...the goats...  ...I think some ointment would help.  Could Iput saline in his eye, just to help with mucous?  Since I believe it’s just a scratch, can I leave him in with others, or does he need separated?  Here’s a picture. Thanks!


----------



## Beekissed (Mar 22, 2020)

Wash good with warm water and a gentle soap like baby shampoo, apply triple antibiotic oint...the ointment you have should work fine.   Put some ACV in their water...just a slosh.  Should be able to stay with the others if it's just due from an injury...if an infection wouldn't hurt to isolate.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 23, 2020)

I brought the little guy in the house barn...it’s attached to the house, so I can go from the family room in the barn to check o him.  His eye seems better than this morning.  I hope he gets better enoug( to be sold to a nice family..he’s very sweet.  I already have a black buck and doe, so I don’t really need another....but, I guess it never hurts to have a back up.


----------



## Grant (Mar 23, 2020)

Fortunately eye scratches usually heal well...and fast. In a couple days you probably wont know anything ever happened.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Mar 24, 2020)

He is actually doing really well!!  Yeah!!  And he is really sweet!!  I don’t NEED another black buck...so, what do I do if the eye still looks a little off?  Guess I have another ‘pet’..❤️😀🐰


----------

